# Leaky Gas Cured! 100% for real!



## Staynforhope

Guys,

Sorry my last post got deleted so here's a quick summary.

I've also had leaky gas especially at work and around people. Somehow I just get very nervous and gas just seeps through.

The cure for me is when I saw my rectal surgeon and he suggested I do some biofeedback.

I went to the physiotherapist and he found out that my muscles are in fact too tight and not relaxing. What this means is that it's constantly clenching and tired from the clenching all day long. This was a hard habit to beat but I recovered from it.

You may think of this example.... If you are holding a 5kg dumb bell all day long if I drop an extra kg on it your arms are going to give us. Same with the rectal it's constantly clenching and when gas comes it's just going to let go.

You need to learn to relax your muslces and it took me months to train myself not to clench all day long. I hope all this makes sense. Also ensure you are not eating foods that are going to give you gas. I have been diagnosed with fructose intolerance and sticking to the low fodmap diet goes a long way.

Good luck.


----------



## gassy gas

Hello!

Glad to hear you are on the mend. Can I ask:

1. How long did it take to see an improvement?

2. Was your LG constant before, and has the frequency improved?

3. Have you noticed the smell reduce?

4. Did it help reduce constipation?

Thanks. I'm currently waiting to see a coleorectal too, so expect to go down the same route...


----------



## Black Hamster

Very interesting and thanks for sharing. One article I found on PubMed detailed the use of Botox to relax the anal sphincter and treat anismus. I think the success rate was something like 35 percent, and apparently the success is dependent on how severe the condition of the patient is, i.e. whether they have a bad rectal prolapse.

I have been trying to overcome my condition with just kegels but you have given me something to think about. Thx.


----------



## violetshard31

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.ibsgroup.org%2Fforums%2Ftopic%2F276114-leaky-gas-cured-for-real-please-read%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.ibsgroup.org%2Fforums%2Ftopic%2F276114-leaky-gas-cured-for-real-please-read%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.862j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8

Here is google cache(back up) of your previous post.

You can view original contents before deleted.

Cache is gone.


----------



## annie7

thanks so much for posting this link, violetshard.

i've still absolutely no idea why that post got deleted....


----------



## tummyrumbles

The constant clenching is because we're trying to hold the gas in. It's not the clenching itself causing the leaky gas, it's the fact that there's a lot of gas there in the first place. Surgery won't fix this if your diet is the same. The constant gas is probably from SIBO and the only real 100% cure that I've found for leaky gas is not to eat fermentable carbs in the first place, that way you don't produce the gas. The only carb that bacteria don't eat much of is insoluble fibre, but a diet of largely insoluble fibre will cause problems for those with an inflamed gut. I have a lot of salad vegetables for lunch and the safest cooked vegetables for dinner for me are pumpkin and green beans. I can usually tolerate a small amount of broccoli. There's not many calories in insoluble vegetables so you really need the saturated fat in meats and olive or coconut oils.It's a really tough diet. It's basically meat, fish, low fermentable vegetables and a small amount of fruit and enough fat so you're not hungry. It's not only low FODMAPs, it's very low starch and low lectins - the proteins in wheat, legumes, nuts that cause gut inflammation. If anyone is finding it hard beating leaky gas look into the Paleo autoimmune diet for a lot of information not found here on this board. It seems nature didn't really intend for us to eat certain lectins.


----------



## Staynforhope

gassy gas said:


> Hello!
> 
> Glad to hear you are on the mend. Can I ask:
> 
> 1. How long did it take to see an improvement?
> 
> 2. Was your LG constant before, and has the frequency improved?
> 
> 3. Have you noticed the smell reduce?
> 
> 4. Did it help reduce constipation?
> 
> Thanks. I'm currently waiting to see a coleorectal too, so expect to go down the same route...
> 
> 1. I saw an improvement after about 4 weeks.
> 
> 2. yes it was constant but mainly around work/people
> 
> 3. No smell reduction. Leaky gas does not cause smell only when it comes out. If your body smell it's another factor such as a liver dysfunction. It's when your liver no longer able to metabolise certain amines or smell. It's a fact! Some people have really fowel smelling bell but they don't smell. It's because their liver is able to block and detox it before it reaches into your blood stream.
> 
> 4. No constipation/diarhoea are usually associated with food intolerance.


----------



## InvestigatorLG

The last test I have done was a dynamic MRI of the pelvic and another test was a defecography.
What they found was Animus (Pelvic Floor Dyssynergia)
and rectal prolapse grade 1 (recto-rectal intussusception)
My doctor strongly believes that this problem is cause by incomplete evacuation and Animus (Pelvic Floor Dyssynergia)
He published a study were the conclusion was that 95% of people who went the biofeedback retraining to cure the incomplete evacuation also cured there incontinence. 95% is very impressive. I will find the study he sent me and post it in my next post.
He also booked me in neurology for sacrel nerve stimulation tests. From what I understood our pelvic floor muscles have to relearn to work correctly and also the brain gut relation is very important


----------



## InvestigatorLG

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12355217


----------



## oceanblue141

I CAN FEEL THE PRESSURE OR CLENCHING IN MY RECTAL AREA ABOVE MY SPHINCTERS. AS I AM CLENCHING THE RECTUM, MIGHT BE THE SPHINCTERS ARE LOOSE. ITS LIKE A TOOTHPASTE TUBE. IF YOU PRESS IN MIDDLE, IT OPENS AT THE NOZZLE. I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW TO RELAX MY RECTAL MUSCLES. IF I CAN RELAX THEM WITHOUT CLENCHING, I GUESS I CAN BE FREE OF LEAKY GAS.

Staynforhope, Can you please keep visiting forum and guide us more.


----------



## Staynforhope

oceanblue141 said:


> I CAN FEEL THE PRESSURE OR CLENCHING IN MY RECTAL AREA ABOVE MY SPHINCTERS. AS I AM CLENCHING THE RECTUM, MIGHT BE THE SPHINCTERS ARE LOOSE. ITS LIKE A TOOTHPASTE TUBE. IF YOU PRESS IN MIDDLE, IT OPENS AT THE NOZZLE. I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW TO RELAX MY RECTAL MUSCLES. IF I CAN RELAX THEM WITHOUT CLENCHING, I GUESS I CAN BE FREE OF LEAKY GAS.
> 
> Staynforhope, Can you please keep visiting forum and guide us more.


I try my best. It's very hard to explain over the forum. Trust me on this you need to go and see a physiotherapist that specialises in biofeedback. Any questions just shoot!!!


----------



## violetshard31

Thanks for sharing information again. I have a question about your symptom.
Did you have both two types of gas? Two types of gas mean 'Controllable gas' ann 'Uncontrollable gas'.
Controllable gas is just normal gas. You can fart or hold it. but Uncontrollable gas means gas which you can't hold. It would just leak. 
I've had both two types of gas. I can hold the gas like normal people but sometimes(but 10+ per a hour) gas leak.
Could you describe about your (past) leaky gas symptom in detail for me?
Have a good day and God bless you. Thanks.


----------



## popopolol

hey thanks for sharing and grats on curing this horrible diesease. I went to doctor who practicese chinese medicine and told me similar thing that my intestines are always tensed up. at the time i didnt think it would have anything to do with LG. Did you have any professional help on learning how to relax your mussels? sorry for my bad english and thanks again


----------



## oceanblue141

STAYNHOPE : Can you give your personal email ID?

Has anyone practiced REVERSE KEGELS?


----------



## Staynforhope

Hi all,

Been away from this forum for a little while.

Leaky gas is still cured 100%

although the smell is still there and this is due to my liver not processing / neutralising substrates.

My advice to everyone out there is to see a physiotherapist which specialises in biofeedback.

Oceanblue you can contact me with my username here on the forum at gmail .

Cheers


----------



## tummyrumbles

The real cure to leaky gas for me is a diet of mainly low FODMAP vegetables and little else. Biofeedback ignores the issue that certain foods just don't evacuate all that well for some of us. A diet high in vegetables is over-compensating for the fact that Leaky Gas is a form of constipation.

This is my cure:

breakfast: 2 eggs with a plate of steamed zucchini, beans carrots

lunch: salad (cucumber, carrot, beetroot, 10 to 20 olives, gherkins, tomato, avovado) and either tinned salmon or sardines

late afternoon: small plate of veges as below

dinner: meat or fish with mashed potato & pumpkin, carrot, beans, broccoli usually. Dark chocolate and banana for sweets.

I tried having pizza on Saturdays and found that I was having a fairly good BM on Sunday (probably from the good food a couple of days ago) but incomplete evacuation and leaky gas would start up Monday. I have to eat smaller servings more frequently as I was piling on the food and found that this was causing worse leaky gas as I wasn't digesting the excess food properly. This was causing GERD symptoms as well so you have to watch out for over-eating. I have to go to bed reasonably early, no later than 9.30, as I get hungry otherwise.

The basic thing is that if a food is highly satisfying for you it's highly satisfying for your bacteria, and these might be in the small intestine causing most of the problems (SIBO). Vegetables aren't all that filling, but your bacteria in the colon (the good bacteria) can extract some calories from vegetables, so they're not just 100% fibre.

This is a Leaky Gas / IBS diet but should be suitable for IBS-C as well. There is a lot of fibre in this diet, and a lot of insoluble fibre in the salads. You have to gradually work up to this amount of fibre if you're not used to it. Your stools should be more solid on this diet, not watery or loose.

Why this works is that bacteria tend to specialise in certain foods and as far as I know the good bacteria in the colon feed on vegetables. If you have bacterial overgrowth where it doesn't belong in the small intestine these are probably feeding on the starches from wheat and rice etc, hence all the gas we get. Bacteria don't feed on meat or fish but these are constipating in large amounts. I actually had a full day of constipation without going at all not so long ago and this has never happened before. This was because I had eaten a large quantity of meat and fish the day before. So it's not just paleo that's going to cure the LG. You have to tackle the underlying constipation as well.


----------



## Allen.tannenbaum

I'm spreading my thread around this website for others to see because its a simple solution and it worked for me. If your symptoms do not improve in 4-5 months then I'm sorry! Either way this worked for me and i hope it does for you too.

-Take 1 MAGNESIUM CITRATE supplement (150mg or 200MG) three times a week (Monday/Wednesday/ Friday) after a full meal (after dinner).

-If you begin to experience diarrhea, then reduce the amount of Magnesium citrate to twice a week or even once a week. Make sure to take it with food! Not on an empty stomach!

It took about 4 months for things to get completely back to normal though&#8230; it did take a while&#8230;

-this is optional, instead of sitting on the toilet; you could instead place three strips of toilet paper on the group to make a tray and SQUAT, using the toilet paper as a collector. I know it sounds ridiculous, but that's how we humans defecated before the invention of what we now know as a toilet. Obviously, you will only be able to do this at home! But it should help your pelvic floor muscles to relax.

The MAGNESIUM CITRATE (150MG) mixed with the SQUATTING, should help you pelvic floor relax and your anal sphincter to heal.

-Magnesium is essential for MUSCLE RELAXATION and FUNCTION. When I was going through this, I tried everything, and I was just lucky to have tried this and it worked for me.

If this does work for anyone else, please spread this, if this simple solution helps someone else, like it has helped me, that's amazing!


----------



## FARES

thank you we will beat l g i had lg from 7 year i did two surgery it comes some time at work or When I'm worried

i am sorry i speak little English


----------



## PokerFace

I'm with you on that one that's how I solved it too. I'm also fructose intollerant (and lactose, and gluten)


----------

